# Mitico!!!



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2018)

http://www.lastampa.it/2018/05/05/s...i-CLdFQ7wODW8R893eUIsfkL/pagina.html?replay=1


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2018)

un vero artista della fuga


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2018)

Queste riprese mi fanno sempre pensare a come sono state fatte.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2018)

Spettacolare


----------



## ipazia (7 Maggio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> un vero artista della fuga





oriente70 ha detto:


> Spettacolare


Figo vero? 

I gatti sono semplicemente incredibili quando fanno queste cose!!

(e quel run! iniziale è centrato troppo bene! come la musica poi).


----------



## ipazia (7 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste riprese mi fanno sempre pensare a come sono state fatte.


Questa mi sembra una ripresa casuale...poi non me lo chiedo sempre, tanto lo so quello che sa fare la crudeltà umana. 
Quindi se posso evito di pensarci troppo che mi tormento. Senza poter fare nulla. 

In ogni caso, un mio gatto, queste cose me le faceva in salotto 

Giocavamo a prenderci e lui scappava arrampicandosi sui muri.

Il mio ex era terrorizzato e ci sgridava entrambi...noi ci divertivamo n sacco! 

Una volta ha usato le mie spalle per prendere slancio! (poi a me sono rimasti i segni per un po'...ma ero fierissima!!):carneval:


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Figo vero?
> 
> I gatti sono semplicemente incredibili quando fanno queste cose!!


il verbo sgattaiolare immagino abbia una ragion d'essere in questo....


----------



## ipazia (7 Maggio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il verbo sgattaiolare immagino abbia una ragion d'essere in questo....


non ci avevo pensato! 

però...sgattaiolare è qualcosa di furtivo, no?...qui gli fa pure le finte. 

Mi fanno morire quando fanno gli indifferenti, fingono di annusare come se nulla stesse succedendo intorno a loro, ma in realtà sono attentissimi e pronti, sensi al massimo e poi...via! 

Col Su to in palestra giochiamo a provare a prendere slancio dai muri..io di solito mi schianto al suolo :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa mi sembra una ripresa casuale...poi non me lo chiedo sempre, tanto lo so quello che sa fare la crudeltà umana.
> Quindi se posso evito di pensarci troppo che mi tormento. Senza poter fare nulla.
> 
> In ogni caso, un mio gatto, queste cose me le faceva in salotto
> ...


Beh un po’ mi infastidisce la possibilità che abbiano creato la situazione.
In realtà di gatti non so nulla.


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ci avevo pensato!
> 
> però...sgattaiolare è qualcosa di furtivo, no?...qui gli fa pure le finte.
> 
> ...


nemmeno se prendi la rincorsa?


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh un po’ mi infastidisce la possibilità che abbiano creato la situazione.
> In realtà di gatti non so nulla.


guarda, coi gatti, creare situazioni ad hoc è piuttosto complicato. 

Non è possibile ammaestrarli. 

Il mio micione, che è un gattone rispettosissimo e anche collaborativo, capisce alcune parole. 

Quelle di suo interesse (pappa, crocchette), il NO!, risponde se lo chiamo, di solito e ubbidisce anche . 
Nel senso che io posso mangiare e tenermelo seduto tranquillamente davanti che lui non allungherà la zampa nel piatto fino a quando io non ho finito e gli lascio il piatto da leccare semmai, per dire.
Non salta sul bancone in cucina. Se è fuori in giardino e lo chiamo di solito arriva smiagolando.  

Però...risponde se mi concede risposta. 

Quindi ci sono le volte in cui è in terra e punta il salto al bancone e io lo anticipo dicendogli "NO!".
Lui mi guarda, pare valutare se gli va bene e poi, a seconda, smiagola, se ne va. Oppure sale lo stesso per poi scendere immediatamente. Quando era cucciolo, lo faceva più spesso. Come a dire "ricordati cara mia che io decido. NOn tu!"

Lo stesso vale se per caso lo becco che è già sul bancone (cosa che f quando non ci sono ) e io gli dico scendi! 
Lui mi guarda e di solito si siede. E mi guarda. Ancora. 
Dopo un attimo scende. 

Ma comunque ribadisce. 

Anche gli altri due hanno atteggiamenti simili. 

Far fare ai gatti...ecco. Non è come coi cani. 

Loro non ubbidiscono. 
Loro semmai ti concedono udienza e ascolto. Valutano il loro interesse alla faccenda e poi, semmai, decidono di concederti di rispondere alla tua richiesta. 
Non è esattamente ubbidienza e non sono bestie esattamente ammaestrabili. 

E' uno dei problemi che stanno incontrando gli studiosi. 
Coi cani riescono a riprodurre situazioni in laboratorio per studiare, per esempio, il riconoscimento delle espressioni facciali.
Coi gatti...è tutto molto aleatorio. 
Non si sa mai se quando non riconoscono sia un effettivo non riconoscimento o semplice non voglia di sbattersi :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno se prendi la rincorsa?


Ho bisogno di un gradino. 

Da terra...nisba. 

Ma io ho una paura ancestrale al salto nell'aria. 
Se mi devo lanciare da un trampolino e sotto c'è acqua nessun problema, da terra mi è difficilissimo. 
E' proprio una questione mentale rispetto al salto da terra. Se per esempio mi tengono la cintura, quindi senza darmi ulteriore spinta, ma facendomi sentire "tenuta" vado senza problemi. 

E non c'è materasso che tenga. Non è paura della caduta. 
E' proprio il salto che mi inibisce


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda, coi gatti, creare situazioni ad hoc è piuttosto complicato.
> 
> Non è possibile ammaestrarli.
> 
> ...


Se fossero umani diremmo che sono stupidi.
Ma dei gatti non lo diremo mai.


----------



## perplesso (14 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di un gradino.   Da terra...nisba.   Ma io ho una paura ancestrale al salto nell'aria.  Se mi devo lanciare da un trampolino e sotto c'è acqua nessun problema, da terra mi è difficilissimo.  E' proprio una questione mentale rispetto al salto da terra. Se per esempio mi tengono la cintura, quindi senza darmi ulteriore spinta, ma facendomi sentire "tenuta" vado senza problemi.   E non c'è materasso che tenga. Non è paura della caduta.  E' proprio il salto che mi inibisce


 ogni tanto qualche limite ci vuole


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ogni tanto qualche limite ci vuole



eh..uff....non mi piacciono i limiti


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh..uff....non mi piacciono i limiti


dai su che ormai siamo vecchi....


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fossero umani diremmo che sono stupidi.
> Ma dei gatti non lo diremo mai.
> View attachment 13575


Guarda, io coi gatti ci vivo da veramente tanti anni. Soli sono quasi 15 anni. 
Ma fin da piccola li ho avuti a stretto contatto. 

E una cosa che ho imparato da loro, è che non sai davvero fino a che punto ci fanno o ci sono. 

Dico sul serio. 

Mi ricordo il mio micione, che è un gatto fantasma, nel senso che non si fa vedere se ci sono ospiti in casa. Lui va nelle "sue stanze" e scende solo quando gli invasori sono usciti. 
L'altro gatto è un iperattivo, quello che correva sui muri. 

Quando mio papà era nel pieno delle chemio, veniva qui da me con mia mamma e finivano a riposare, una sul divano e mio papà andava in una camera. 
Il micione, per tutto quel periodo, è andato a dormirgli sulla pancia. 
E non si muoveva per tutto il tempo. Lo controllava a vista. Neanche le crocchette lo smuovevano. 
L'altro gatto, che tenerlo fermo forse con la sedazione, si metteva addosso a mia madre e le faceva le fusa addosso tutto il tempo. Anche lui indifferente alle crocchette. 

Finito quel periodo hanno ricominciato a non cagare neanche di striscio i miei. 
Anche se quando io sono via, sono i miei a portare il cibo. 

Stessi atteggiamenti con me. 
In certe serate, li avevo intorno come piccoli templari, circondata e non mi levavano gli occhi di dosso per tutta la notte. 
La gatta lo fa ancora. Mi fa la guardia. 

Non lo so se riconoscono le espressioni come in cani, se sentono o che altro. 
Ma ho sperimentato, da parte loro, della vicinanza, perfettamente aderente ai diversi stati emotivi. 

Io non riesco ad avere l'umano come pietra di paragone per le altre specie. 
Penso che ogni specie abbia sue specifiche caratteristiche. 

Posso semmai dire che uno dei mie tre gatti è più ebete degli altri due. E più ebete della media felina che ho finora conosciuto. 
E che, per i parametri felini, è un gran dipendente. 

Ma è su parametri felini. 

Sarebbe come dire che gli umani hanno disfunzioni locomotorie perchè non sono in grado di arrampicarsi su un albero o atterrare sulle zampe cadendo da certe altezze. 

MA sarebbe un discorso un po' strano. 
Gli umani sono stati selezionati per avere competenze diverse da queste. Quindi se cadono da un albero, generalmente si spatasciano goffamente al suolo senza neanche battere ciglio. E pensare che un bambino di cinque anni corra in arrampicata su un albero sarebbe chiedergli qualcosa di molto, molto lontano da ciò per cui è stato selezionato. 

Se a 5 anni chiama ancora il gatto "miao"...ecco, invece qualche domandina me la porrei :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> dai su che ormai siamo vecchi....


Io sono diversamente giovane 

E giovanilmente testarda


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2018)

*...*

Il mio gatto se lo tocco si infastidisce e va via, dal letto si sposta e si riaccomoda un po' più in là

Ama il gioco degli sguardi, guardare e nascondersi, il suo sguardo è terrificante, da paura

Ho capito che la cosa che adora e stargli vicino e parlare..

Lui si eccita e comincia a agitare e fa le fusa, si allontana e si avvicina, si struscia

Parla proprio. Mugola

E quando lo chiamo x nome miagola

Sembra dire: vorrei tanto, ma se mi avvicino troppo poi mi tocchi e mi carezzi, e il "sogno" è finito

Ha ragione lui...


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono diversamente giovane
> 
> E giovanilmente testarda


no non sei credibile


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio gatto se lo tocco si infastidisce e va via, dal letto si sposta e si riaccomoda un po' più in là
> 
> Ama il gioco degli sguardi, guardare e nascondersi, il suo sguardo è terrificante, da paura
> 
> ...


Guarda in questo momento, l'ebete è seduto a bordo tavolo e gira la testa come un gufetto guardando alternativamente me e fuori dalla finestra. 
La gatta è sul davanzale della finestra e guarda fuori. Ogni tanto si volta è mi smiagola. 
Il micione ce l'ho sdraiato a lato pc. Ogni tanto allunga il muso e si struscia un po' contro la mano che tiene il mouse. 

Qui è un po' così. 

Sul letto si accapigliano per starmi addosso...finisce che ne ho uno nell'incavo fra pancia e gambe, uno nell'incavo dietro le ginocchia e una che si stende a lato del cuscino e mi guarda. 

Sono appiccicosi questi qui...

Ogni tanto mi tocca scrivere con uno dei tre che si sdraia fra me e il pc. (e se sposto, mi smiagola contro). 

Ma avevo un gatto che faceva cose simili al tuo. Era..riservato. 

La cosa interessante è che ho visto cambiare le dinamiche da quando il mio ex è uscito di casa. E mano a mano che il mio modo di relazionarmi col mondo cambiava, cambiavano anche le dinamiche in casa. 

E' una cosa affascinante!! 

E ho il sospetto che tanto dipenda proprio dall'interazione con l'umano di turno. 

Il gatto di mia sorella per esempio ha dinamiche molto diverse e le somiglia per certi versi.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> no non sei credibile



:rotfl::rotfl:

va là....vado che vado ad allenarmi!!


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda in questo momento, l'ebete è seduto a bordo tavolo e gira la testa come un gufetto guardando alternativamente me e fuori dalla finestra.
> La gatta è sul davanzale della finestra e guarda fuori. Ogni tanto si volta è mi smiagola.
> Il micione ce l'ho sdraiato a lato pc. Ogni tanto allunga il muso e si struscia un po' contro la mano che tiene il mouse.
> 
> ...


Lo penso anche io...

Lui è veramente una belva, ma sa essere dolcissimo

Gli amici di mio figlio quando sono in casa sono terrorizzati a passare da dove è lui.. perché purtroppo non arretra e ti guarda con uno sguardo assassino :rotfl:

Quando vola una farfallina in casa piomba elastico sui mobili e guarda in alto

Io gli chiedo se c'è una farfallina, e lui mi guarda e fa un miagolio tremolante stranissimo, come dire: porco zio, non la vedo ma c'è!! :rotfl: :rotfl:

Ogni tanto lo prendo in braccio a tradimento, sento il suo lungo miagolio che gli si strozza in gola, come dire nooool

E poi baci

Lui occhi chiusi, è a ogni bacio "mmaaaoo"

Altro bacio.. altro "mmaaaoo"

Sembra dire : basta però, hai rotto il cazzo :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io...
> 
> Lui è veramente una belva, ma sa essere dolcissimo
> 
> ...


È il gemello della mia


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È il gemello della mia


Davvero???:rotfl:


----------

